# Been Fishing A Bit



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Taking a break from the ridgid shooting schedule I was on and spending some time with my other hobbies, fishing mostly. Here are a few pics from last nights outing with my son Phil Jr. We had about ten Largemouth Bass in total and a couple of Pickerel, Fishing has been slow during the day since we have had this recent heat wave so we have started to fish late evening into the night.Saw a beautiful sunset and caught some nice Bass. Still shooting every day but just plinking at cans to stay tuned up.
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool nice catch. Never fished before planing for surf fishing next month.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those are some great shots.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Boy Phil, you can tell who's son he is for sure Bud!







Nice Bass too! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice fish. I seem to have better luck later in the day myself.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Philly,,, I tell you what.......That..... is...... the..... life..

Nice job,,

thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## Mikenjoylongshore (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm so jealous! My son and I haven't been out in our kayaks for largemouth in several months now. I can't wait to get back out!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There's just something about catching Bass. Addictive as slingshots.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a nice fish Phil has there in the third picture.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice bass! I've never fished on a lake, only ocean


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. Bass fishing used to be my favorite pastime -- but then I got into these forky things...


----------

